# last ride before I sold the Brute



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! you miss it?


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

surprise surprise a polaris got stuck. but why sell the brute, hopefully not for another brand, cause nothing compares!!!!


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

dont miss the brute at all... I got a AC 700H1 and love it. wayyyy less maintinence.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

less maintance but how is the power compare to the brute not bashing just asking


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

honestly it wasnt a drop off... BUT I'm not sure I was getting all the power out of the brute. couldnt ever get the jets right in the brute and after I put the clutch springs in it there wasnt any topend. (not that thats what i want, but its nice riding trails in the front lol)


----------

